# Letrozole/Femara - when is day 1?



## lexx7 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm starting my first (and hopefully only  ) cycle with Letrozole which is to be taken days 3-7 at 5mg per day.  My period just showed up    So do I count today as day 1 or do I count tomorrow as day 1?  I've heard many different things over the 4 and a half years of ttc and trying to get hold of the one and only consultant at my clinic is like trying to use a chocolate teapot!

I've seen that some say if your period shows up after 4pm then the following day is day one, yet when I asked at my clinic as I had to start scans last month on day 8, they said that if it was full flow then the day it came "full flow" no matter what the time was classed as day one.  My last period started at around 6pm and as it was full on I counted it as day one.  Obviously I wasn't bothered about exact cycle days as it was purely to do yet more tests for follicle tracking and as the last 2 have been a no go due to anovulation then it was pointless anyhow.  But this time around we are trying Letrozole in the hope it works and so no need for the mild ivf    but it means that working out cycle days this time around is very important so that I take the tablets on the correct days.  

Can you also please tell me what time of day is best to take them so as to try to avoid any side effects?  Some ladies say morning others say evening so I'm confused.  I don't take any other medication but I do have myasthenia, Ic and endo, so getting this right means a lot to me.

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Different clinics give different advice on when AF arrives in realtion to CD 1. Best thing to do is try and get hold of them to ask. As you say some recommend a time by which full flow is expected and others just class CD1 as the day full flow occurs. Sorry can't be more specific   

In relation to when to take it then there is no specific guidance from the manufacturer on this. Common side effects include fatigue, somnolence, nausea so it may an idea to take it in the evening so any tirdeness doesn't have an effect on daily living activities.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

